# Checking and cracking



## Szambodi (Dec 29, 2017)

Hello gents and ladies

I have not been active in a long time. Letting my sticks dry over the summer and enjoying the weather here in Germany. I have a concern about one of my potential walking sticks. It's a hazel block stick. It's beautiful and straight and would make a nice stick with natural Handel. The problem....I didn't protect the block right away with glue or wax to prevent checking. I started seeing cracks then I added glue. I checked on it today and notice a very deep crack right where my planned handle would be. What can I do to fill in this crack? I would hate to see such a beautiful potentially great natural Handel walking stick be ruined by my inexperience. Or is it a total loss?

Thank you for any advise

-Joseph


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Can you post a picture? Depending on the crack you might be able to fill it with epoxy or casting resin.


----------

